# How should I cut this roof overhang?



## flyingvranch (Mar 20, 2006)

Well guys I finally got around to cutting the roof overhang today. It turned out to be a total non-issue and was completed in about 20 minutes. I used a Diablo steel demon blade and it cut through the tin, felt paper and 1" pine decking like melted butter. I just snapped a chalk line on the tin and then sawed with no sparks, and minimal steel shrapnel. I then removed the cut off decking and finished cutting the rafter tails with a recip saw. Thank you for all of the great suggestions and ideas! A special thanks to Builders Inc. for the saw blade suggestion.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

flyingvranch said:


> Well guys I finally got around to cutting the roof overhang today. It turned out to be a total non-issue and was completed in about 20 minutes. I used a Diablo steel demon blade and it cut through the tin, felt paper and 1" pine decking like melted butter. I just snapped a chalk line on the tin and then sawed with no sparks, and minimal steel shrapnel. I then removed the cut off decking and finished cutting the rafter tails with a recip saw. Thank you for all of the great suggestions and ideas! A special thanks to Builders Inc. for the saw blade suggestion.


So cutting it the way you did is the metal flush with the wood? I would put a drip edge there to stop any wood rot right at the edge.


----------



## flyingvranch (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes I lifted the tin and inserted some flashing under it and extended the tin edge out properly. I used some drip edge flashing also. The roof is very steep anyway.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah the steel Demon is a beast. Cuts through 5/8 rebar quick. But blade life will be short lived with constant use like that. But for what it is a new one will get the job done for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

So are you planning on sealing the edges with touch up paint? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Builders Inc. said:


> So are you planning on sealing the edges with touch up paint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the reasons I use snips rather then a blade.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Randy Bush said:


> One of the reasons I use snips rather then a blade.




We bought those Malco shears that attach to a drill. They work ok. My go to choice is my nibbler for the simple fact that cross cuts over the ribs are cake with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

